# Big Gas grill for Sale-San Antonio Area



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

We have a Coleman Event Grill 9995A Series. It has never been cooked on. It was donated to my FD. We do not have a use for it, as big as it is. We have a bid of $250. Bid incriments are $20. Just thought I would post it in case someone here was looking for one. Not the best pics(mobile phone pics from a coworker), I will take my cam to work and get some better ones, of the burner setup and such. Thanks,


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Sold. Thanks for lookin fellers.


----------

